
Startups' Bizmodels: Successful startups and their business models - gasull
http://bizmodels.wikidot.com/
======
sdrinf
Thank you for creating this. I've written some stub about Google, and Paypal,
and I encourage fellow hackers to take a stab at their favourite successful
startup -I hope, that a "divide, and conquer" strategy might be put to a good
use here.

On a technical note, would you mind removing all barriers of entry, allowing
(anonymous) edits, if possible?

~~~
gasull
_I've written some stub about Google, and Paypal,_

I can't see your stubs. Please submit them.

 _would you mind removing all barriers of entry, allowing (anonymous) edits,
if possible?_

They were removed already. I just signed out and created a stub for YouTube as
an anonymous user (<http://bizmodels.wikidot.com/youtube>). Anybody can add
pages and edit the wiki with the only exception of the home page.

Edit: I just unblocked the home page too.

------
bestbet
choose an easy to use wiki rather than [[[]]]] grammar...

Try <http://www.geniuswiki.com>

